# BNR New online store= stuff on sale!



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We moved from our old OsCommerce platform to a new 3dcart store that has WAY more features than the last store. To kick off the new store, all trifecta products are on sale! Check out the new store and let us know what you think!

new store url- Welcome to Bad News Racing


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

New Site looks great


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

man that sucks. i order my tune and cable this past Thursday and it all went on sale today:angry:

new site looks awsome


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> man that sucks. i order my tune and cable this past Thursday and it all went on sale today:angry:
> 
> new site looks awsome



Refunded you the difference. Thanks for being a customer.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Refunded you the difference. Thanks for being a customer.


couple of things, first off thats awesome you refunded the difference! thats looking out for the customer. very admirable.

and second if i wasnt so broke man would i do some damage at your store lol. Any reason why you dont sell Injen intakes for the cruze?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I actually do, I just don't have them on there yet. I can get them though. I'll add them today.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet, an intake is about as much as i can argue to spend right now, or the future wife/ fiance will kill me if i spend too much lol.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Refunded you the difference. Thanks for being a customer.


i got it. that was awsome! thanks jerry. you got a customer for life!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> i got it. that was awsome! thanks jerry. you got a customer for life!


Awesome man. Thanks a lot!






I also want to mention this- We've got an affiliate program now where you can get your own link/banner. If people click on it and then buy something, you get a percentage of the sale. Might be something to put in your signature on all the forums you guys go on.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Refunded you the difference. Thanks for being a customer.


That says a lot. I will keep BNR in mind should i decide to grab a tune at some point.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I've always believed that if you bought something and we had a sale like the next day or that same week or whatever that you should get it too. It's bad business to screw your customers. I treat everyone like I would want to be treated and I know that it pisses me off if I get screwed by a sale or something, so I make it a point not to do that to people. I've even had customers ask me about a product and I'll tell them to hold off for a couple weeks until such and such sale. It's all about how you treat people, not about that one sale. Treat people good and they'll remember you and come back for more stuff later on, and are more likely to spread the word about you. We'll always be the first ones to make something right.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

now thats a good vendor and its true. i told at least 5 people about what you did for me today.:goodjob:


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

Only 2 parts for the 1.8?  oh well.

Awesome refunding the difference though, i respect that huge. 

The site looks great too!

Sent from my HTC One X using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Refunded you the difference. Thanks for being a customer.


*like

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

DamageCase said:


> Only 2 parts for the 1.8?  oh well.
> 
> Awesome refunding the difference though, i respect that huge.
> 
> ...


Yeah we've been working with Bad Mab to develop some stuff for the 1.8, but nothing's ready yet


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you guys have "in store" for it! 

Next week I will be buying the shark fin antenna! Cant stand the loom of the stock one.

Sent from my HTC One X using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd really like to purchase the shark fin, but it doesn't seem to be available to ship to Canada. Any word/way I might be able to get this Jerry?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Pick a different option for shipping other than free shipping and see what it does. Free shipping is USA only


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

It's just giving me no options whatsoever, but I'll give it another try when I'm home


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> It's just giving me no options whatsoever, but I'll give it another try when I'm home
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


It's fixed


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

i'm going to buy something soon. and with the way buisness is done with you guys its where i'll be buying


----------

